# Just made the leap...



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovin it so far! I picked my bike up after work yesterday and went for a quick ride, good stuff!


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Another convert...Excellent!


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

I will gladly convert if you buy them for me. I wish I had the money right now, but I am stuck with Shimano 105 and Ultegra...


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

me too!!! freehub body finally arrived yesterday...cassette installed and derailleurs tuned in minutes. shifting intuitive after about 5 minutes into a 35 mile ride. shifts crisp and clean, overall fairly quiet (contrary to what alot of people say about sram). best of all, i can upshift while in the drops, which was difficult for me with campy's thumb lever.

i can't wait to ride again tonight...


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I just did the leap myself. Need to see what all the fuss was about so I went with the new Force group. I'm sure I could have found the Red for a few 100 more, but I'm not really sure the difference will bother me and I liked the appearance better on the force. 
After I install it, and if I like it, I can see myself trying the red on my carbon rig. 
Can't wait to get some miles in on it.


----------

